# Explosion derails Russian high speed train



## jamesontheroad (Aug 13, 2007)

Breaking as we speak. It is believed but I haven't found any confirmation that the train involved was an ER200.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/worldlatest/stor...6847118,00.html



> Reports: Russian Train Derails
> Monday August 13, 2007 9:16 PM
> 
> MOSCOW (AP) - Ruqssia's national railway operator said that an explosion caused a train from Moscow to St. Petersburg to derail late Monday, injuring at least 10 people, Russian news agencies reported.
> ...


----------



## darien-l (Aug 27, 2007)

The train that derailed was not an ER-200, it was Nevsky Express: http://www.train-photo.ru/data/media/396/6362_s.jpg

Here are some photos of the accident site:

http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/0096sg6s.jpg

http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/0096wesx.jpg

http://www.train-photo.ru/data/media/15/IMG_5061_copy.jpg

http://vz.ru/upimg/m_100913.jpg

http://www.vecherniy.kharkov.ua/userfiles/...iy_ekspress.jpg

And the latest on the investigation: http://www.interfax.com/3/306034/news.aspx


----------

